# My Christmas gifts!



## thesoapmom (Dec 18, 2013)

I made washcloths from organic cotton to go with some homemade soap.


----------



## maggiedav (Dec 18, 2013)

Love love love!


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 18, 2013)

Yum! Beautiful packaging.


----------



## thesoapmom (Dec 18, 2013)

I was going for a rustic/natural thing. Out of my first 4 batches of soap, only two turned out and these are the ones.


----------



## lsg (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 18, 2013)

I would LOVE to get that as a gift!  They are fantastic, you nailed the rustic look and those wash cloths are perfect!


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2013)

Fantastic gift, love naturals.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

absolutely love them! great packaging 

the washcloth is a nice touch, and makes a complete set..


----------



## Ancel (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice, lovely presentation! Simple, charming, beautiful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love them.  Very rustic and natural looking.  They will love them as well.


----------



## osso (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Macv3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gorgeous soaps. I love the washcloths too.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 20, 2013)

Wonderful presents!


----------



## Tienne (Dec 20, 2013)

Aww, they look really lovely! What beautiful gifts!


----------



## yadonm (Dec 20, 2013)

Really nice.  Whoever gets this for a present will be tickled pink!!!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 20, 2013)

Those are nice. I actually considered the idea of pouring soap so that the washcloth is embedded into it but haven't quite figured out exactly how I want to do it. Another one of those ideas to put aside until after this Xmas and I can have time to work on it for next year. Oh, and if you want to "steal" this idea, post pics!!!


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 22, 2013)

Really like the wash cloth idea.  I've got a lot of cotton and this is the perfect thing to do with it.  Thanks!


----------



## thesoapmom (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------

